# MAC makeup demo interview



## kolas (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Guys!

So i just had a second interview with mac today! It was my makeup demo! The  makeup turned out great!! i had to do a day look then transform it into a night look with lashes.  The MAC artist said it looked really good and the colours i picked were perfect.  I  put the best false lashed on in my life haha thank god because i was nervous about that!  The only thing is i felt i didnt talk enough.  I was explaining what i was doing as i did it, but since my model was my friend it was weird pretending i didnt know her haha and didnt know if i should have faked small talk as well!? haha Just wanted to vent and see how anybody elses make up demos went? Fingers crossed i get the job!

Peace,
Chelsea xo


----------



## makeupNdesign (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats Chelsea, sounds like your demo went well! I know what you mean about trying to treat your model like a "customer"--my friend kept making funny faces at me during my demo as if to say, "woman, who are you trying to kid?" Haha. But I must've done something right and was hired--going on a year now with MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck and keep us posted on the outcome!


----------



## breezybabe89 (Aug 30, 2009)

I had my demo interview in May, and unfortunately I didn't get the job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The manager told me my application and color choices were good; however, she said I sounded more like I was giving instructions than actually talking with a customer. I think that because I chose to bring in a friend as a model I didn't quite know how to talk and not make it sound awkward. But you're interview sounds as if it went well, and if not you can always reapply in 5 months. In fact I was in there the other day and the manager asked me to reapply this October! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 31, 2009)

Good Luck!
I was just hired a couple weeks ago....I was a little concerned about my model as well since she is a really good friend ..but they pulled the ole' switch-a-roo on me when I arrived and swapped models with the other girl that was interviewing so although it was a new face, I could talk a little more easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep us posted on the answer


----------



## kolas (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!!
Sooo i heard back and the manager said she love me and the make up I did; however, they ended up going with someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   BUT she said since she really liked me and knew another location that was hiring and would be a good fit she gave me a referral to them! I had the interview today, really short and sweet but went well and i dont have to do another makeup demo! i should know on Friday if i get the job or not. keep you guys posted!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Sep 11, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## kariii (Sep 11, 2009)

goood luck!!


----------



## kolas (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok so here we go again!  i now have another interview on Friday at a location only 5 blocks from my apt since i didn't get the job at the previous location and they referred me to this MAC now!  I have the interview then another makeup demo for this location right after! Any tips to really wow and work this makeup demo?? or interview!?  I'm really hoping 3rd times a charm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks guys! And let you know once again how it all goes!

Chelsea xo


----------

